# Pen supplies organized with DeWalt Tstak system



## csr67 (Nov 30, 2015)

Despite having 3 roll away tool boxes in my shop, I'm forever trying to find space for everything. Up until recently, my pen kits, blanks, extra tubes etc... Were stored on plastic totes. I had to dump everything out to find the kit/blank I wanted. 

Last week, Amazon had a DeWalt deal that gave $25 off any $100 DeWalt purchase. I took advantage of that and bought 3 pieces of DeWalt Tstak. It's all modular and locks together to form a stack in any configuration you like. With a top unit, 2 drawer unit, and a 1 drawer unit, I easily organized all my pen stuff. The drawers have ball bearing slides and dividers that fit pen kits perfectly. Here's the current set up:






















The top unit and 2 drawer Tstak unit plus a DeWalt drill driver set and a couple other small parts organizers came to a bit over $100 so I could get the $25 off. 

After I bought these three on Amazon I found out Acme Tools website was doing the same $25 off $100 deal plus if you bought 3 Tstak units they gave you a free DeWalt utility knife and 25' tape measure.  I then ordered up the large drawer, large box and medium box. I'm using the large and medium tstaks to hold various power tools. Overall very happy with these new additions to the shop.

The $25 off $100 and free knife/tape deal is still going on if you need any DeWalt stuff. 
http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/dewalt

$6.49 flat rate shipping and their prices match or beat Amazon Prime.


----------



## CREID (Nov 30, 2015)

That's just wrong. I mean, it's ORGANIZED. That's just wrong. I'm traumatized.

Curt


----------



## Imaginethat (Dec 1, 2015)

Is that all the blanks you have! Now that is completely wrong!


----------



## Sabaharr (Dec 1, 2015)

Not for me. When I start digging through my stash of kits and blanks to look for something its like Christmas. I find all kind of neat stuff I forgot I had. This would ruin that joy for me.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 1, 2015)

I found the two (stacked) boxes at home depot for about $15.00 each.  Each small drawer has the drill bit, bushings and extra tubes for one pen kit (style).  The large drawers are for individual species of wood blanks.  It's worked out pretty good for me.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 1, 2015)

I hae the worst time including an image..  I put the URL in and it still didn't work.  What I'm using are Husky 18 Drawer "Mobile Pro Organizer with 18 Small Parts Drawers".


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 1, 2015)

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=27426

I found the two (stacked) boxes at home depot for about $15.00 each. Each small drawer has the drill bit, bushings and extra tubes for one pen kit (style). The large drawers are for individual species of wood blanks. It's worked out pretty good for me.

What I'm using are Husky 18 Drawer "Mobile Pro Organizer with 18 Small Parts Drawers".


----------



## csr67 (Dec 1, 2015)

Imaginethat said:


> Is that all the blanks you have! Now that is completely wrong!



Oh no, that's just the blanks that are "on deck" for now. There's another tote full of them on the shelf and the upper section of the Tstak is full of acrylic blanks.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 1, 2015)

csr67 said:


> Oh no, that's just the blanks that are "on deck" for now. There's another tote full of them on the shelf and the upper section of the Tstak is full of acrylic blanks.



Thank goodness!.  I was about to pass the hat for a collection to help you out.  ;-)


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 1, 2015)

If I would do something like that I would be committed or locked up.
Everyone that knows me knows I could never be that well organized. 
That would be to much like work and I enjoy this for the fun.

(Neat idea)


----------

